# Roll Call for July 26th All Nissan Bash



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Okay, here's the low-down, I started this thread so I could get an idea of who all is interested in attending this meet, so we can plan accordingly for food, and such.

1) StealthB14 (Sam)
2) AznVirus (Deric)
3) Liuspeed (Eshei)
4) Teknokid (Chris)

Follow the numbers and put your name after the number in sequential order.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

5)Rama(Tarnel)
6)My girlfirend

I assuming we should include people coming with us since they would need to eat as well such as significant others and children that aren't infants.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

7) Vodkapwrsr20 (Boris)


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

8) Me (Pedro)


----------



## 96Blk200SXSER (Oct 15, 2002)

*I'm there...*

9. 96Blk200SXSER (Paul)
10. My Girlfriend


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

11. my girlfriend ( vivian )


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

12. Avshi750 (Avshi)


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

doh forgot to include my girlfriend too. 13 (Elizabeth) might bring a friend as well with a sentra not to sure.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

well theres a 90% chance im going so 

14...Lisa
and my friend alejandra so shes # 15


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

15~~~~~~NismoPrincess


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

16<------ Greg V


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

17. Ry


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm a definite Maybe


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

18. tHe iLleSt RiCe(Albert/AJ)

would take my girl, but nah!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Depends<------not just for seniors anymore.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

BAC said:


> *I'm a definite Maybe  *


 Wait...I thought it was your anniversary BA...unless you're ditching the wife...or is it PT?


----------



## iowna91 (Mar 19, 2003)

19: iowna91(jose)
and 2 friends


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

20. 5150_xe ...and my little Bro


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

5150_Xe said:


> *20. 5150_xe ...and my little Bro *


where in socal r u?


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm a 50/50... I requested the day off, but my dad's birthday is near that date and it's his 50th, so it's kind of a big one. They may hold the party that same day, but it'll probably be at night. I'll see when I get closer to that date.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Im taking my girl, and 3 other friends. Two more nissan sentras (96 GXE and 98 SE)


----------



## gEE805 (Sep 27, 2002)

im going and taking 3 girls with me........peace


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Dynamitega said:


> *I'm a 50/50... I requested the day off, but my dad's birthday is near that date and it's his 50th, so it's kind of a big one. They may hold the party that same day, but it'll probably be at night. I'll see when I get closer to that date. *


 :glares at Jason: You're not going to miss this. No way in hell. LOL.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Wait...I thought it was your anniversary BA...unless you're ditching the wife...or is it PT? *


haahahha


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Well it looks like the number stops at 20, so i kinda lost count anyways:

21. Cali SE-R
22. A friend with a 91 NX2000


----------



## e_fizzy (May 3, 2003)

23. I'm goin 
24. mah gurlie


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

e_fizzy said:


> *23. I'm goin
> 24. mah gurlie *


if youre in the LA area, theres a caravan going on, might wanna check that out, if youre near or by SD, theres one too


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

will be busy that day.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ur not going james?!!?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> *ur not going james?!!? *


dude, i was looking forward to seeing your AUTO ga16det, maybe give me a ride see what it has


----------



## 4doorCisco (Jun 9, 2003)

27. 4doorcisco (cisco)
28. girlfriend


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

ya know... it's pretty crazy, yet cool to think that the SoCal people and ALL of Texas are having an All Nissan meet on the same date....

if only we could do some major conference call with live video or somethin.... next year... we should shoot for TV coverage! 


hey... it could happen.....


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

True, True


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

29. phx92se-r 
30. my novia
It's not 100% sure but will try to be there, unless I get stranded (forgot how to spell it) in the middle of the desert.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i might come all the way from las vegas

i have no clue where im going so hopefully someone can help


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll be there for sure! 

31. Me
32. my lady


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Hopefully my car will be fixed before then.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

whats wrong with your car Ry?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *whats wrong with your car Ry? *


I need a new hood and fender: http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=110303


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

33) me


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

34) Me 2


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

35. Me, myself, and my car...


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

#36
IM GOING FOR SURE MAYBE A FRIEND MIGHT ROLL U ALSO. NE ONE COMING FROM THE 909 WANNA MEET UP AND ROLL OUT?

ADAM
91 SE-R


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

there is a thread for a caravan from l.a. county if you want to roll with us


----------



## iowna91 (Mar 19, 2003)

hey im from 909 but im going wit the L.A. county caravan 
but if u want we can roll out to the caravan then to the 
meet


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

yeah that sounds coo i live in san bernardino so we can meet before we head out to the carvan. 

adam
91 se-r


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

37) Kbrassfi
38) Nostrodomas
39) Nizmo559


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

Sorry guys i sad to say im not gonna make it this time around, my car is temporary out of service and wont be able to make it im trying to fix it as we speak but im not sure if ill be able to do it in time...so count me out as of now.


----------



## jdm nut (Jul 21, 2003)

50) Please count me in.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

87blumr2 said:


> *Sorry guys i sad to say im not gonna make it this time around, my car is temporary out of service and wont be able to make it im trying to fix it as we speak but im not sure if ill be able to do it in time...so count me out as of now. *


Sorry to hear that Rick. What happened to your ride? hope everything goes well. Maybe next time.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Wassup Pedro.


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

uhmmm....well i posted the problem on the GA16DE section if you want to know, maybe you guys have a solution to my problem. My car wont Rev over 2500 rpm's weird i still havent found out what it is....tried a couple of things im trying to find out how to read the check engine codes how do i do that...?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

can't remember exactly, but I believe that is a maf problem, I'm almost positive that is what I had read about this type of problem


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Also I got a guy from El Cajon that says he coming with some B15 buddies of his not for sure how many waiting to hear back from him on that one. Just a heads up.


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

ok i got it working! now damm i have some work to do to clean my car. I hope i can make it.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

Count me in!!! I'm there for sure!


----------

